# 325 gold



## glondor

I have some or what i hope is karat scrap marked 325. can any one tell me what this hallmark means? Getting close to trying to refine some stuff. I have accumulated about 10 lbs memory sticks, 2 lbs of fingers, 200 lbs (est) mother boards,20 lbs connectors, lots of pins and contacts. 2 lbs silver coins, 3 oz sterling, 2lbs gold plated, 3-4 oz karat gold, and about 4 oz of gold marked 325. 
Google did not provide an answer about the 325 gold, I hope someone here can.
Just bought some vids from lazersteve. I am hoping to make my first bar in January. I think I will tackle the computer parts first. Thanks. Always looking for more stuff!


----------



## jimdoc

I have had gold marked 333.That would be 1/3 gold.
I have never seen or heard of 325,maybe others have.

Jim


----------



## butcher

could that be some other marking and not karat?
http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=gold+karat+marking+325&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&emsg=NCSR&noj=1&ei=xCXzTOezMo6ypQShoPXBCg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carat_(purity)


----------



## glondor

Jimdoc, would you treat 333 the same as karat scrap? I have about 4 oz , multiple pieces, rings chains and charms marked 325.


----------



## jimdoc

I sold the pieces I had that were marked 333.
I would think that it is close enough to where
it would be if it was inquarted,so you should
not have to do that.
The pros here may have some other tips for you.

Jim


----------



## allenp

In Australia and Britain 375 or 9 carat is widely used for lower grade jewellery


----------



## nickvc

Are you sure your reading the mark correctly? It's not 375?
Most marks relate to the karat of the piece so 375 is 9k 750 is 18k and 585 is 14k.

If it is 9k you might get away without inquarting it depending on where it came from but I would recommend that you actually do inquart it as British 9k can have between 10 - 15% silver content which AR won't dissolve properly if at all, much Italian chain has little or no silver and will dissolve directly in AR but you need to be able to sort out it's origins so if I was you I'd add it to the rest of your karat scrap for processing.


----------



## Oz

I just ran some karat gold scrap that was stamped .417 and it came within the legal content of 10K. Having said that, it is odd to find that kind of scrap in the US as most jewelry is stamped by karat here. European gold however is often numerical stamping of gold content. 

Always test on a touchstone before buying or pay on yield.


----------



## glondor

Thanks for the info. I will be careful when I buy.


----------



## Skatt76

Not 100% but what I've read is 325 is also known as 8ct. It is not gold plated as the number 325 represents the percentage of gold in the object. It is also not silver as silver grades start in the 900's up to 999. If the percentage of gold is measured using standard gold calculations- so the amount of carats ÷ by 24 x 1000, 325 works out to 7.8ct. I'm guessing it has been rounded up to 8ct to 'fit' into 'standard measurements now used???


----------

